# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  نهائي روما ( مانشستر يونايتد VS برشلونه )

## The Gentle Man

ميسي: سأدفع لمشاهدة رونالدو يلعب 



"مانشيستر يونايتد يمتلك لاعبين رائعين في كل مركز، ولكن إذا طُلب مني اختيار لاعب واحد فقط، فسوف يكون رونالدو. إنه لاعب سأدفع من أجل مشاهدته يلعب. أنا وهو لاعبين مختلفين جدا، لكنه لا يصدق، خاص جدا، ولن يكون من السهل إيقافه..
لا يجب أن نعيره كل الإهتمام وحده وننسى بيرباتوف وروني وكارلوس تيفيز، فكما قلت، هم فريق متكامل في جميع الخطوط وبإمكانهم معاقبتك بنفس الطريقة التي نستطيع نحن..".
هكذا تكلم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي مهاجم نادي برشلونة الإسباني في حوار له مع صحيفة الدايلي ميل الإنجليزية، وذلك بمناسبة المواجهة النارية المرتقبة يوم غد الأربعاء أمام الريد دفلز على ملعب الأوليمبيكو ضمن نهائي التشامبيونز ليغ لهذا الموسم.

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة مانشستر في نهائي روما



يخوض مانشستر يونايتد حامل اللقب رحلة الحفاظ علي تسيده للقارة الأوروبية عندما يواجه برشلونة في نهائي اللقب بملعب الاولمبيكو مساء الأربعاء في المباراة التي يديرها الحكم السويسري ماسيمو بوساكا ويسعي السير أليكس فيرغسون من أجل تحقيق اللقب الرابع للشياطين الحمر في دوري أبطال أوروبا وذلك من خلال استغلال ذخيرته المتمثلة في الخط الهجومي الناري المكون من كرستيانو رونالدو  وواين روني وريان جيجز و برباتوف وكذلك بما يكلمه من دفاع قوي بقيادة قائد الدفاع ريو فيرديناند أغلي مدافعي العالم و إليكم تشكيلة مانشستر المتوقعة لنهائي روما : 


تشكيلة مانشستر يونايتد المتوقعة :


*فاندرسار

إيفرا   -  فيديتتش   -  فيرديناند  -  أوشيه

جيجز - أندرسون - كاريك - بارك

روني - رونالدو 
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

مواجهات نارية بين برشلونة ومانشيستر يونايتد


بدأت لقاءات برشلونة بمانشيستر يونايتد في بطولة أندية أوروبا لأبطال الكأس موسم 83/84 في دور الثمانية من البطولة حيث استطاع برشلونة الفوز علي مانشيستر يونايتد بهدفين نظيفين في لقاء الذهاب ولكن مانشيستر يونايتد استطاع الفوز بثلاثية نظيفة في لقاء العودة والتأهل إلي الدور نصف  النهائي من البطولة.

وفي نهائي بطولة الأندية أبطال كئوس أوروبا موسم 90/91 والذي أقيم بملعب دي كويب بمدينة روتردام الهولندية و استطاع مانشيستر يونايتد اقتناص لقب الكأس بعد أن فاز علي برشلونة بهدفين مقابل هدف أحرز هدف برشلونة الهولندي كومان وأحرز هدفي مانشيستر يونايتد المدير الفني الحالي لمانشيستر سيتي الويلزي مارك هيوز

وعلي صعيد دوري الأبطال الأوروبي كان اول لقاء جمع الفريقين موسم 94/95 في دوري المجموعات حيث تعادل مانشيستر يونايتد بملعبه بهدفين لمثلهما وفي مباراة الإياب استطاع برشلونة الفوز برباعي نظيفة.

وفي موسم 98/99 من ذات البطولة خيم التعادل علي لقائي الفريقين في دوري المجموعات من البطولة حيث تعادل كل منهما بثلاثة أهداف لمثلهم في مباراتي الفريقين من هذه البطولة .

وفي موسم 20072008 في نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال تعادل مانشيستر يونايتد بالكامب نو مع برشلونة بلا أهداف وفي لقاء العودة استطاع سكولز التسجيل لمانشيستر والتأهل إلي النهائي والفوز بالبطولة علي حساب تشيلسي بركلات الترجيح.

----------


## The Gentle Man

عاجل: إصابة رونالدو في الكاحل


وفقا لموقع سكاي سبورتس الشهير فأن النجم البرتغالي كرستيانو رونالدو تعرض لإصابة خفيفة في كاحل القدم أثناء تدريبات مساء الثلاثاء مما أدي لقيام الجهاز الطبي بربط كاحل رونالدو صاحب الـ 24 عام وسط قلق كبير علي وجه السير أليكس فيرغسون و مشجعي اليونايتد ولكن الإصابة  لن تعيق النجم البرتغالي  أفضل لاعبي العالم 2008 من المشاركة في ملعب الأولمبيكو أمام برشلونة  .

----------


## The Gentle Man

كابيلو :أري في برشلونة الغرور


في حوار لمدرب المنتخب الانجليزي فابيو كابيلو مع صحيفة اللاجازيتا ديلو سبورت الايطالية ذكر كابيلو أن برشلونة سيعاني في خطوطه الدفاعية بسبب تغيب كلا من آلفيس و أبيدال و أنه يري في برشلونة غرور نهائي عام 1994 عندما لعبوا أمام الميلان اللقاء وهم واثقين من الفوز 100% لكنهم نالوا الهزيمة برباعية نظيفة و لكنه لا يعتقد أن النتيجة ستكون كبيرة علي أحد الفريقين في ملعب الأولمبيكو و لم يختار كابيلو فريقا ليشجعه في النهائي حيث ذكر أن هناك أسود انجليزية معه في المنتخب ستلعب مع اليونايتد كما أنه درب غوارديولا عندما كان في روما لذا سيتمني الفوز للأفضل .

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيرغسون : نلعب بالأبيض لكننا أفضل من الريال


مازال السير أليكس فيرغسون يتبع أسلوبه في السخرية من ريال مدريد حيث ذكر في المؤتمر الصحفي رداّ علي سؤاله إذا كان لعبه باللون الأبيض وهو اللون المعروف لريال مدريد سيؤدي إلا أن شبح مدريد سيطارد برشلونة فجاء الجواب من فيرغسون : 
" نعم سنلعب بالقمصان البيضاء وبرشلونة ستلعب بزيها الأساسي و كأنها علي ملعبها لكننا لسنا ريال مدريد بل أفضل  بكثير من الريال "

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيرغسون: بارك أفضل من رونالدو وميسي


في تصريح غريب لمدرب مانشستر يونايتد السير أليكس فيرغسون صرح بأن لاعبه الكوري الجنوبي بارك جي سونج سيكون له دور كبير في مباراة الأربعاء أمام برشلونة بملعب الأولمبيكو حيث صرح فيرغسون بأن بارك أفضل من كلا من رونالدو وميسي في استغلال مساحات الملعب و في اللعب بدون كرة و في الارتداد من الهجوم للدفاع و العكس كما أكد فيرغسون أن مانشستر يونايتد يمتلك نقطة قوة كبيرة تميزه عن البرسا وهي دكة الاحتياط المليئة بالنجوم .

----------


## The Gentle Man

جماهير اليونايتد والبرسا في روما
قبل ساعات قليلة من المباراة النهائية لدوري أبطال أوروبا توافد مشجعي كلا من مانشستر يونايتد والبرسا لملعب الأولمبيكو بروما من أجل حجز مقاعدهم في ملعب اللقاء ومؤازرة البلوغرانا و الشياطين الحمر الانجليزية من أجل التربع علي عرش القارة فهل سيحافظ مانشستر علي لقبه و يحقق رابع ألقابه ام سينال الكتالونيين لقبهم الثالث .
إليكم صور جماهير برشلونة ومانشستر يونايتد بجوار الأولمبيكو في روما :

----------


## The Gentle Man

نستلروي: قلبي مع اليونايتد في روما


رداّ علي السؤال الموجه لرود فان نستلروي مهاجم ريال مدريد عن الفريق الذي سيؤازره في روما كان الجواب من فان جول أن قلبه مع زملائه في مانشستر  النادي الذي لعب له من قبل وحقق معه العديد من الألقاب ويتمني لهم التوفيق وحصد اللقب الأوروبي و أضاف المهاجم الهولندي :
 " برشلونة إذا لعب بمستواه المعروف عنه فمن الصعب أن يخسر " .

----------


## The Gentle Man

مكافآت ضخمة للاعبي اليونايتد في حالة الفوز


أعلنت إدارة مانشستر يونايتد عن استعدادها لدفع 200 ألف جنيه إسترليني لكل لاعب في الفريق في حالة الحفاظ علي اللقب الأوروبي و الفوز علي برشلونة كما سافر خمسة من العائلة المالكة لليونايتد إلي روما من أجل مؤازرة الشياطين الحمر وهم : أفي وبراين و كيفين وجويل و إدوارد .

يذكر أن مانشستر يونايتد في حالة فوزه باللقب سيتمكن من حصد 50 مليون جنيه إسترليني وفقاّ لدراسة قامت بها Mastercard .

----------


## The Gentle Man

لقاءٌ ليس كأي لقاء ، ملحمة كروية . . حرب دامية ، معركة حامية الوطيس سمها ما شئت! لقاء تعدى نطاق الرياضه وما وراء ورائها . . صراعات كرويه وأحداث رياضيه صنعت " نهائي الأحلام" . .
 فكانت أرضية الميدان وكرة القدم هي المكان الذي تحتضن كل هذا فلا يوجد لقاء في العالم الآن يحظى بما يحظى به هذا النهائي الكبير من مشاهدة ومتابعه وإهتمام من طرف الإعلام والرياضيين والشارع الرياضي ، وهذا ما أثبته الإحصائيات حيث يعتبر هذا النهائي هو نهائي الحــلم في نظر متتبعي وعشاق الفريقين والكرة الجميله !! 
فالعالم بأسره يصدح ويهتف من أقصى الشـرق لأقصى الغرب إما ببرشلونةوإما بـ المان يونايتد . . وكلٌ على طريقته الخاصه هناك من يتلبس بلباس الشياطسن الحمر والآخر بألوان البلوغرانا . . ليس لشيء إلا لأنه نـهائي رومـا !
ففي هذا الموسم كلٌ أعد العدة مانشيستر أعلن التحدي ، وهو الآن متربع على قمة الدوري الانجليزي وقد احتفل فعلا بلقب البريمرليغ ، وهم بالفعل مميزين في كل شيء على صعيد اللاعبين والمدرب ، والذي استطاع أن يقود المان الى النهائي الثاني على التوالي . . 
بالاضافه الى العديد من الألقاب التي تحصل عليها نادي الشياطين الحمر بقيادة الحكيـم السير أليكس فيرغسون ... أما البرسا وبإمتياز بمدربه الجديد والشاب بيب غوارديولا ولاعبيه المميزين استطاع أن يعتلي قمة الترتيب وبفارق كبير عن أقرب ملاحقيه وأخيرا تتويجه باللقب الـ 19 له في الليغا ... برشلونة يسعى الى رد الدين ، الانتقام لخروجه من الأبطال الموسم المنصرم ، وبرشلونة يرفع شعار اللارحمه وهذا يعني ان نهائي روما هذه السنة ليس كالأعوام السابقه لانه سيكون حلبة لسداد الديون ،
 ليس ذلك فحسب ، بل أنها ستجعل برشلونة في حالة فوزه أول من يحقق الثلاثيه في تاريخ اسبانيا ! وكل تلك المؤشرات بلا شك ستضفي على نهائي الأبطال قوة . . وتنافس وقتال حتى آخر رمق . . مما يعني بصريح العبارة أننا على موعد مع متعة لا مثيل لها . 

. بـطـاقــة الـمـبــاراة 

 
تاريخ المباراة : 27 / مـايـو - ايـار / 2009 
يوم المباراة : الأربــعــآء 
وقت المباراة : 21:45 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ، 18:45 بتوقيت غرينيتش
القناة الناقلة : art sport 4 
معلق المباراة : عصام الشوالي 

 
الـقــنـاة الــنـاقــلـة 
 

art Sport 

الموقع الرسمي : 
مصدر بث القناة : الأردن 
لغة البث : عربي 
تردد القناة على قمر النيل سات : 11957 . افقي . الترميز : 27500 . 3/4 
 
 

مـلعـب الـمبــاراة 
 
ملعب الأوليمبكو  
الموقع : مدينة روما في إيطاليا
الأفتتاح : 1973
المالك : بلدية مدينة روما
الأبعاد : 105 × 86 م
المقاعد : 72.700 مقعد  

استاد الأوليمبكو ، الملعب الرئيسي في مدينة روما الإيطالية ، والملعب الرئيسي للمنتخب الإيطالي لكرة القدم ، بالإضافه إلى كلا الناديين المحليين نادي روما ونادي لاوزيو ، افتتح الملعب في عام 1937م وتم ترميمه في عام 2008 ، الملعب لديه قدره على استقطاب 72.700 متفرج ، كان الملعب الأساسي في الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية التي اقيمت عام 1960م ، وسيستضيف نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا لكرة القدم 2009م . 

الملعب كان يسمى بـ Stadio Dei Marmi أو بالعربيه ملعب الرخام ، لإنه بدأ بنآئه في عام 1932م وصممه انريكي ديل ديبيو الذي البس الملعب بالرخام الأبيض في ذكرى الستين لـ بدء الأنشطه الرياضيه في إيطاليا بشكل رسمي .

----------


## The Gentle Man

الهدف الاول لبرشلونه 
بطريقه جميله جدا من صامويل ايتو


اللعب للمان
والهدف من فرصة وحده اجى الهدف


وركله حرة رائعه وبتخوف يصدها فالديس بصعوبة 
سددها رونالدو

----------


## The Gentle Man

بطاقه صفراء ل جيرارد بيكي من فاول سببه على رونالدو
وركلة حرة ضائعه في الدقيقة 16 سددها اوشيه

----------


## The Gentle Man

تسديدة رائعه من ليونيل ميسي 
ولكنها خارج الملعب

----------


## The Gentle Man

ركلة حرة مباشرة لبرشلونه في الدقيقة 26 يسددها تشافي 
ولكنها خارج ارض الملعب

----------


## The Gentle Man

الدقيقة 30 والنتيجة 1-0 للبرشا 
ونسبة امتلاك الكرة للبرشا اكثر من المان

----------


## The Gentle Man

مباراة متوسطة الاداء في الربع ساعة الاخيرة

----------


## The Gentle Man

الدقيقة 44 وفرصة خطرة من ميسي ولكن بأيدي الحارس فاندير سار

----------


## The Gentle Man

نهاية الشوط الاول بعد دقيقة وقت بدل ضائع 
والنتيجة 1-0 للبرشا من هدف سجله ايتو في الدقيقة العاشرة

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بداية الشوط الثاني
قام السير بعمل بأدخال تيفيز بدلا من اندرسون

----------


## The Gentle Man

ركلة حرة من تشافي 
خطيرة ولكنها بالعارضة اليمنى لمرمى فاندير سار

----------


## The Gentle Man

فرصة خطرة للمان
من امام بارك
ولكنها للخارج

----------


## The Gentle Man

نسبة الاستحولذ :
48 % للبرشا
52% للمان

الدقيقة 60

----------


## The Gentle Man

فرصة رائعه في الدقيقة 62 للمان من روني
ولكنها ضائعه

----------


## The Gentle Man

دخول بيرباتوف مكان بارك جي سونج في الدقيقة 65

----------


## The Gentle Man

الهدف الثاني للبرشا عن طريق ليونيل ميسي في الدقيقة 70

----------


## The Gentle Man

فرصة رائعه للبرشا برأسية من بيول لكن في يد فاندير سار

في الدقيقة 74 


ودخول سكولز مكان ريان قيقز الذي لم يفعل شيء

----------


## The Gentle Man

بطاقة صفراء على رونالد من تدخل قوي على بيول في الدقيقة 78

----------


## The Gentle Man

فرصة خطيرة للبرشا من ميسي ولكن الحارس الرائع فاندير سار يتصدي لها

----------


## The Gentle Man

الدقيقة 85 والنتيجه 2-0 للبرشا

----------


## The Gentle Man

الدقيقة 90 و 3 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
والبرشا في طريقه للبطوله الثالثه

----------


## محمد العزام

خلص جنتل 
انهي المباراة والله الواحد على اعصابه

----------


## The Gentle Man

تبديل في الدقيقة 92 للبرشا
رودريجز بديلا لاينيستا

----------


## The Gentle Man

محمد فيك تحكي انتهت
هاي الثواني الاخيرة

----------


## The Gentle Man

واخير انهى الحكم السويسري اسوكا المباراة بإطلاق صافرته 

ويعلن فوز البرشا

----------


## محمد العزام

مبرووووووووووووووووووك للبرشا 

الثلاثية اتحققت

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك للبرشا 

وحظ اوفر للمان



شو هالسحر الي عند البرشا
اي فريق بلعب ضد البرشا ببطل يلعب وبصير اضعف فريق بالعالم 
شو هالفريق
يعني الواحد بطل يتفرج على مباريات البرشا لانه راح يعرف النتيجه
منهم لله

----------


## محمد العزام

> مبروك للبرشا 
> 
> وحظ اوفر للمان
> 
> 
> 
> شو هالسحر الي عند البرشا
> اي فريق بلعب ضد البرشا ببطل يلعب وبصير اضعف فريق بالعالم 
> شو هالفريق
> ...


 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حبيبي جنتل 
لا بس البرشا السنة الجاي رح يكون ضعيف 
كل فريق هيك بيطلع قوي وبعدين بيرجع ضعيف

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

خاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## anoucha

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يويويويويو

----------


## ajluni top

برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة برشلونة 


برشلونه بلوغرانا بكل الالوااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


 
لا يا كبير  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

والله حرقت راسي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

جيبلك بريق شاي سخنه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خاوه بعينك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

برشلونة بطل أوروبا للمرة الثالثة


بس الريال اخذها تسع مرات
يعني مطولين حتى تصلو للريال  :SnipeR (19): 
تمكن برشلونة من تحقيق لقب البطولة الأوروبية للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه و ذلك بتحقيقه الفوز علي حامل لقب البطولة الماضية مانشستر يونايتد بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي جرت بينهما في ملعب الاولمبيكو بروما و بالرغم من ضغط مانشستر علي الكتالونيين في بداية اللقاء من خلال كرستيانو رونالدو وتسديداته إلا أن النجم الكاميروني صامويل ايتو تمكن من مباغتة الشياطين الحمر بهدف نظيف في الدقيقة الـ 10 أثر مراوغة للصربي فيديش قلب دفاع مانشستر يونايتد و في الشوط الثاني للقاء تمكن الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي من استغلال تمريره علي طبق من ذهب من تشافي ليودعها برأسه في شباك الهولندي إيدوين فان دير سار معلناّ تحقيق الثلاثية للبرسا هذا العام ( الدوري و الكأس ودوري أبطال أوروبا ) ومعلنا ّ تتويج برشلونة بلقب دوري أبطال أووربا للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه .
 





صور المباراة

----------


## ajluni top

ما فيه اشي صعب يا جنتل

والخير بالجايات
وبرشا فور افر

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحيح 
بس مطولين
لسا في ست بطولات حتى توصلونا يعني

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

خاووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## The Gentle Man

خاوه على حالكم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خاووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


 
شو يا معلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

حلفظها و جاي تسمعها عنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

احنا  الاردنيين ما بتنفع معنا الروح الرياضيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: خلصه انت يا زيكو :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ريو فرديناند:خسرنا بسبب دفاعنا


أعترف الأنجليزي ريو فرديناند مدافع مانشيستر يونايتد أن الطريقة الدفاعية للفريق كلفت الفريق هدفين من برشلونة وخسارة دوري الأبطال الأوروبي وأضاف فرديناند أنه يشعر بخيبة أمل شديدة بسبب خسارة المباراة بالرغم من أن الفريق لعب مباراة جيدة أمام منافس قوي فقد كان علي الفريق أن يقدم أفضل ما لديه ولكن للاسف لم حدث.

وأختتم فرديناند تصريحاته بأن اليوم لم يكن يوم مانشيستر يونايتد وكان يوم برشلونة لذا يجب أن نقدم التهائي للفريق الأسباني علي ما قدمه في اللقاء.

وفور نهاية اللقاء سارع المدافع الأنجليزي في تقديم التهنئة للفريق الأسباني علي نيله اللقب الثالث .

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيرجسون:برشلونة كان الأفضل



لم يجد السير اليكس فيرجسون مفر من الاعتراف بقوة فريق برشلونة الذي خاض أمامه نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا وهزيمته للشياطين الحمر بهدفين نظيفين حيث أكد فيرجسون أن الهدف الأول الذي أحرزه الكاميروني إيتو أنه كان قاتلاً حيث جاء في وقت مبكر وجاء من أول هجمة لبرشلونة في اللقاء حيث كان له عامل سلبي علي أداء اللاعبين.

وأضاف فيرجسون أن مانشيستر هو صاحب المبادرة في اللقاء طيلة العشرة دقائق الأولي ولكن لم نستغل السيطرة في إحراز هدف مبكرفي مرمي برشلونة.

وأكمل فيرجسون حديثه بأن فريقه كان من الصعب عليه تخطي صدمة الهدف الأول والدخول مرة أخري في اللقاء وهو الأمر الذي ساهم في إحراز برشلونة للهدف الثاني عن طريق الأرجنتيني ميسي وأختتم فيرجسون تصريحاته بأنه استفاد بشكل جيد من مباراة روما وأنه بلا شك يشعر بخيبة أمل بخسارة اللقب الأغلى في أوروبا.



يا حبيبي على هيك فريق بتأثر بهدف مبكر   :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

تمكن برشلونة من تحقيق الثلاثية هذا العام المتمثلة في كأس أسبانيا علي حساب أتليتكو بلباو و الدوري الأسباني علي حساب غريمه التقليدي ريال مدريد  ودوري أبطال أوروبا متفوقاّ علي مانشستر يونايتد و تمكن النادي الكتالوني من نيل لقب البطولة الأوروبية للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه و بفوز برشلونة الأربعاء بهدفين نظيفين علي الشياطين الحمر يتمكن برشلونة من إعلان نفسه كسيد للقارة الأوروبية لهذا العام و إليكم صور تتويج برشلونة باللقب : 

صور تتويج برشلونة باللقب

----------


## The Gentle Man

رونالدو يهاجم فيرغسون



أعرب البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو عن أسفه لما آل إليه اللقاء من خسارة أمام برشلونة وانتهاء حلم الاحتفاظ باللقب للعام الثاني علي التوالي , وأعترف رونالدو أن برشلونة لعب بشكل جيد وسيطر علي مجريات اللقاء وأضاف رونالدو أن الفريق أدي في أول عشرة دقائق ومن بعدها تراجع بشكل حاد إلي الوراء مما تسبب في إحراز الكاميروني إيتو للهدف الأول وهو الأمر الذي ساهم في زيادة الضغط علي الفريق.

وأختتم رونالدو حديثه بأنه لم يتأثر بما تنقلنه وسائل الأعلام عن المنافسة بينه وبين الأرجنتيني ميسي علي لقب الأفضل في العالم مشيراً أن هذا الأمر يخضع لعوامل عديدة.

----------


## The Gentle Man

بويول : حان موعد الاحتفال


صرح قائد برشلونة كارلوس بويول عقب فوز برشلونة علي مانشستر يونايتد و حمله للقب الثالث هذا العام انه حان موعد الاحتفال بعد مواسم صعبة عديدة للبرسا و أضاف كارلوس بويول قائد دفاع الفريق الكتالوني  أنه لم يكن يريد أن يعبر عن فرحته بالكأس الأسبانية وكذلك الليغا من اجل أن يشعر بالفرحة الكبرى وهو دوري أبطال أوروبا التي حققها للمرة الثانية في تاريخه حيث نال اللقب من قبل عندما تغلب برشلونة علي الأرسنال في 2006 .

----------


## The Gentle Man

هنري : بحثت عن اللقب 15 عاماّ


صرح النجم الفرنسي تييري هنري عقب تتويجه بلقب دوري أبطال أوروبا للمرة الأولي في تاريخه انه كان يبحث عن هذا اللقب لمدة خمسة عشر عاماّ و أن سبب تفوق برشلونة اليوم هو روح الفريق و الجهد المتواصل من الجميع كما أكد هنري مرة أخري أن الفضل في تألقه يرجع لبيب غوارديولا المدرب الذي تسبب في بقائه في برشلونة وعدم رحيله عن الفريق .

----------


## The Gentle Man

توريه : أهدي البطولة لجميع المسلمين



صرح يايا توريه قلب دفاع برشلونة في لقاء نهائي روما التاريخي أنه يهدي الفوز لجميع المسلمين الذين شاهدوا مباراة النهائي كما أنه يشكر الله علي الموسم الرائع الذي قام به مع البرسا و أضاف توريه : 
" في البداية الأمر كان صعب و لكننا قمنا بالمطلوب منا وحققنا اللقب الثالث في أسبوعين , نعم لعبت في قلب الدفاع ولكني لا أريد الاستمرار في هذا المركز , أشعر بفخر كبير و أهدي الفوز لجميع المسلمين الذين شاهدوا اللقاء " .


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

فيرغسون: أنيستا و تشافي يمكنهم الاحتفاظ بالكرة ليلة كاملة


صرح مدرب مانشستر يونايتد السير أليكس فيرغسون عقب خسارته أمام برشلونة في ليلة التتويج بالبطولة الأوروبية أن الفريق الأفضل هو من فاز باللقب و أن برشلونة كان الأحق بالبطولة ( اي الفريق الافضل بسبب سوء التحكيم بمباراة البلوز ) و أضاف فيرغسون في تصريحاته لقناة Itv  : 
" الهدف الأول قتلنا جعلنا نلعب بعصبية وبتوتر و لا نركز في الأداء و لكننا لعبنا ضد أفضل فريق في أوروبا فلديهم أنيستا وتشافي يمكنهم الحفاظ بالكرة ليلة كاملة و ليست مباراة فقط فهم سبب هزيمتنا "

----------


## The Gentle Man

غوارديولا: أهدي اللقب لمالديني و أتمناه لاعباّ في برشلونة


عقب تحقيق مدرب البرسا بيب غوارديولا للقب الثالث هذا العام علي حساب مانشستر يونايتد حامل اللقب صرح غواردويلا لقناة سكاي إيطاليا عن مالديني أنه واحداّ من عظماء كرة القدم في العالم و أنه قادر علي العطاء كما أضاف غوارديولا : 
 " لو مالديني عدل عن قراره بالاعتزال سأنتظره لكي يلعب في برشلونة فأنا أتمني له كل خير و أهدي له لقب البطولة التي حققناها اليوم".

----------


## anoucha

> برشلونة بطل أوروبا للمرة الثالثة
> 
> 
> بس الريال اخذها تسع مرات
> يعني مطولين حتى تصلو للريال  
> تمكن برشلونة من تحقيق لقب البطولة الأوروبية للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه و ذلك بتحقيقه الفوز علي حامل لقب البطولة الماضية مانشستر يونايتد بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي جرت بينهما في ملعب الاولمبيكو بروما و بالرغم من ضغط مانشستر علي الكتالونيين في بداية اللقاء من خلال كرستيانو رونالدو وتسديداته إلا أن النجم الكاميروني صامويل ايتو تمكن من مباغتة الشياطين الحمر بهدف نظيف في الدقيقة الـ 10 أثر مراوغة للصربي فيديش قلب دفاع مانشستر يونايتد و في الشوط الثاني للقاء تمكن الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي من استغلال تمريره علي طبق من ذهب من تشافي ليودعها برأسه في شباك الهولندي إيدوين فان دير سار معلناّ تحقيق الثلاثية للبرسا هذا العام ( الدوري و الكأس ودوري أبطال أوروبا ) ومعلنا ّ تتويج برشلونة بلقب دوري أبطال أووربا للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ييييييييييييي  المهم ربحوااااااااا

----------

